# Lo hobbit - la desolazione di Smaug



## francylomba (11 Giugno 2013)

ecco il teaser del trailer.. waa voglio dicembre.. ora!  ( e legolas  ) 
Lo Hobbit - La Desolazione di Smaug - Teaser trailer italiano | HD - YouTube


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Se hai visto il primo non puoi ovviamente perdere il secondo


----------



## francylomba (11 Giugno 2013)

certo che lo ho visto ma devo rivederlo  lo ho visto i primi giorni con qualita' scarsa


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

Madò!


----------



## Brain84 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ovviamente lo vedrò in 3d a 4k come il primo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2013)

trailer ufficiale


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2013)

Tanta roba.


----------



## Snake (2 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2013)

La voce di Cumberbatch


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Film che NON posso perdere!


----------



## Mou (2 Ottobre 2013)

Signore degli Anelli > Lo hobbit


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Signore degli Anelli > Lo hobbit



Beh a mio parere nulla sarà più bello del Signore degli Anelli


----------



## Brain84 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè ma il signore degli anelli è una storia più "matura". Lo hobbit Tolkien lo aveva scritto per leggere ai figli un libro di favole prima di addormentarsi. È tutto molto più fiabesco, secondo me non sono molto raffrontabili


----------



## Nicco (5 Novembre 2013)

Il primo film non mi è piaciuto. Passino i super effetti, la fotografia, le musiche, tutto bello ma la storia non la puoi cambiare così tanto. E' quasi un altro libro. Scusate ma sono un purista della similitudine che deve minimamente esserci tra libro e cinema. Ovviamente il secondo e il terzo si guarderanno purtroppo è più forte di tutto il desiderio, inoltre sono film che al cinema rendono bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2013)

nuovo trailer uscito oggi






ma il trailer italiano?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2013)

trailer italiano!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Io vado questa sera a guardarlo 
Dicono che sia migliore del primo.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fatemi sapere! Io ci vado venerdi prossimo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sinceramente, a me non è piaciuto un granchè..


----------



## andre (15 Dicembre 2013)

A me è piaciuto molto, più del primo. Non vedo l'ora esca il terzo


----------



## Butcher (15 Dicembre 2013)

Magnifico, magnifico, magnifico.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2013)

vedremo martedì


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

straordinario
smaug da solo vale il prezzo del biglietto


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Venerdì vado


----------



## Brain84 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Personalissima recensione

Chi sta scrivendo questa recensione è stato un fan sfegatato della prima trilogia arrivata nei cinema, ovvero Il Signore degli Anelli ed è rimasto estasiato dal primo capitolo de Lo Hobbit - Un Viaggio Inaspettato, anche se gran parte della critica lo ritiene di livello inferiore rispetto alla saga di Frodo Beggins. Con questo vorrei fare una piccola premessa personale dicendo che a mio parere Lo Hobbit non dovrebbe essere paragonato al Signore Degli Anelli ne nella sua parte letteraria, ne tantomeno in quella cinematografica. Tolkien non aveva idea dell'universo che avrebbe sviluppato quando scrisse Lo Hobbit; infatti, successivamente, infilò una tonnellata di appendici all'interno del Signore degli Anelli per giustificare/narrare le gesta dei personaggi che compongono la Terra di Mezzo.
Peter Jackson in quest'ultima trilogia, sta cercando di tradurre il testo letterario in immagini, impresa non facile, ed inoltre sta cercando di inserire queste appendici per poter creare quella connessione tra le 2 trilogie che forse lo stesso Tolkien avrebbe voluto.

Il titolo del film è abbastanza eloquente e anche i vari trailer lo sono. Bilbo, lo scassinatore, è giunto al fulcro della sua missione: recuperare l'Arkengemma, pietra bramata da tutti i Nani e desiderata oltre ogni modo da Thorin Scudodiquercia. Per farlo dovrà vedersela con Smaug, il temibile drago che vive nella Montagna Solitaria, un tempo vera cassaforte per i tesori Nanici. Ma un altro nemico si sta per scatenare e Bilbo inizia ad avvertirlo, sente che lo sta cambiando da dentro.

Il film si dipana in 160 minuti che non annoiano mai. Ci sono, come di consueto, panorami da perdere il fiato, battaglie epiche e un colpo d'occhio con un 3D d'effetto e molto immersivo, che fa godere appieno la bellezza della fotografia, la cura nei dettagli dai costumi, le abitazioni e gli animali più o meno spaventosi che si alternano all'interno del Bosco Altro. La rappresentazione fatta dalla Weta Digital per ricreare Smaug è sensazionale e anche il doppiaggio affidato a Luca Ward lo è.

Rispetto a Un Viaggio Inaspettato, questo secondo capitolo guadagna in ritmo, non mancano le gag affidate ai nani e alla non-più new entry Legolas.
Martin Freeman (Bilbo Beggins) Ian McKellen (Gandalf) e Richard Armitage (Thorin Scudodiquercia) sono, come nel primo capitolo, sempre all'altezza del ruolo. Un grande merito a Ian McKellen per aver interpretato un Gandalf il Grigio giovane ed inesperto, cronologicamente più vecchio del Gandalf il Bianco.
I personaggi secondari reggono bene. Ad Ognuno dei nani viene dato qualche stralcio di visibilità, con caratterizzazioni molto forti, conosceremo da vicino Thranduil, Re degli Elfi Silvani del Bosco Atro e padre di Legolas, interpretato a dovere da Lee Pace, che anche se presente in poche scene, si dimostra una grande sorpresa. La storia sentimentale che si dipana all'interno della narrazione, non risulta mielensa o forzata perchè si mantiene sullo sfondo e non entra mai troppo in gioco.

Fra un anno la trilogia si chiuderà, sperando che l'attesa valga la pena ma sicuramente sarà cosi.

voto: 9


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2013)

Domani sarà mio!


----------



## Doctore (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ma dopo l hobbit c'e qualche altro seguito...uno sviluppo di un altro film ?


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Dicembre 2013)

però il finale così fa bestemmiare.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma dopo l hobbit c'e qualche altro seguito...uno sviluppo di un altro film ?



Rimane il Silmarillion ma visto che:

- La Warner non ne detiene i diritti
- Gli eredi di Tolkien detestano gli adattamenti cinematografici di Peter Jackson
- Il regista non ha vita eterna

credo che per parecchi anni, o forse mai più, non sentiremo più parlare di Tolkien in chiave cinematografica, poi tutto può essere ma la vedo una possibilità molto remota.


----------



## Doctore (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Rimane il Silmarillion ma visto che:
> 
> - La Warner non ne detiene i diritti
> - Gli eredi di Tolkien detestano gli adattamenti cinematografici di Peter Jackson
> ...


Warcraft incoming!!


----------



## Brain84 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Warcraft incoming!!



TinTin teoricamente


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Rimane il Silmarillion ma visto che:
> 
> - La Warner non ne detiene i diritti
> - Gli eredi di Tolkien detestano gli adattamenti cinematografici di Peter Jackson
> ...



C'è anche storie della terra di mezzo, cmq con questi volumi ci sarebbe il materiale per fare 20 film


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2013)

Visto e devo dire bello bello, diverso dal primo, molto meno humor e più azione com'era preventivabile. Il drago fatto divinamente, unica cosa come alterni stupidità ad intelligenza è imbarazzante


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

L'ho visto ieri insieme ad alcuni miei amici appassionati del genere. Devo dire che nonostante non abbia mai visto nessun film della saga, il film è stato piuttosto godibile, inoltre la realizzazione del drago è stata perfetta. Agli appassionati piacerà molto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2013)

molto molto bello, sono un po' dispiaciuto per il troppo spazio dato a Legolas, non doveva nemmeno esserci ed invece è quasi diventato il protagonista del film


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2013)

Bellissimo , visto ieri ...


----------



## rossovero (5 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Personalissima recensione
> 
> Chi sta scrivendo questa recensione è stato un fan sfegatato della prima trilogia arrivata nei cinema, ovvero Il Signore degli Anelli ed è rimasto estasiato dal primo capitolo de Lo Hobbit - Un Viaggio Inaspettato, anche se gran parte della critica lo ritiene di livello inferiore rispetto alla saga di Frodo Beggins. Con questo vorrei fare una piccola premessa personale dicendo che a mio parere Lo Hobbit non dovrebbe essere paragonato al Signore Degli Anelli ne nella sua parte letteraria, ne tantomeno in quella cinematografica. Tolkien non aveva idea dell'universo che avrebbe sviluppato quando scrisse Lo Hobbit; infatti, successivamente, infilò una tonnellata di appendici all'interno del Signore degli Anelli per giustificare/narrare le gesta dei personaggi che compongono la Terra di Mezzo.
> Peter Jackson in quest'ultima trilogia, sta cercando di tradurre il testo letterario in immagini, impresa non facile, ed inoltre sta cercando di inserire queste appendici per poter creare quella connessione tra le 2 trilogie che forse lo stesso Tolkien avrebbe voluto.
> ...



Personalmente, sono rimasto un po´deluso dal poco spazio riservato a Beorn, che nel libro é, paradossalmente, molto piú sviluppato. Per il resto, d´accordo.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente visto. Capolavoro.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Gennaio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Personalmente, sono rimasto un po´deluso dal poco spazio riservato a Beorn, che nel libro é, paradossalmente, molto piú sviluppato. Per il resto, d´accordo.



Beorn, penso e spero, ci sarà parecchio nel terzo..non avrebbe senso reiterare la scelta fatta con Tom Bombadil nel Signore degli Anelli.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Molto interdetto quando lo vidi. Il film in sé è godibile, c'è pathos, c'è azione, ci sono le ottime interpretazioni di Freeman, Armitage e McKellen. Però ci sono troppe storture ingiustificate ed inaccettabili rispetto al libro. Decisamente troppe. La storia d'amore interazziale è francamente ben oltre il ridicolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Molto interdetto quando lo vidi. Il film in sé è godibile, c'è pathos, c'è azione, ci sono le ottime interpretazioni di Freeman, Armitage e McKellen. Però ci sono troppe storture ingiustificate ed inaccettabili rispetto al libro. Decisamente troppe. La storia d'amore interazziale è francamente ben oltre il ridicolo.


Dillo che sei il fratello di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ??? Ammettilo ...

Tra voi 2 sarebbe scontro epico in qualsiasi campo ..


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dillo che sei il fratello di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ??? Ammettilo ...
> 
> Tra voi 2 sarebbe scontro epico in qualsiasi campo ..



Eh?
No ti giuro che non ho capito


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dillo che sei il fratello di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ??? Ammettilo ...
> 
> Tra voi 2 sarebbe scontro epico in qualsiasi campo ..



Anche lui odia i Queen? Comunque io non dico che il film faccia schifo, ANZI, è un prodotto molto ben confezionato. Solo non gradisco le storture rispetto al libro, che esulano dalle mere necessità di adattamento al format cinematografico, chiamatemi pure purista.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Gennaio 2014)

Il film di per sé non è neanche brutto, però mi sa che Jackson sta cominciando a prendersi un po' troppe libertà e questo ad un estimatore di Tolkien non può non far storcere il naso.


----------

